# Got the T-shirt but nothing else...



## flipd1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just had a first, my package from Attitude SB, was intercepted and opened by you know who.  Normally I don't take the extra precaution of the super stealth shipping, luckily this time I had.  ***I must say I was well taken care of by the vendor!!!!  Send a photo of package per their request, and that was that.  Just got replacement in great shape.  

*Have had good/great  service from Herbie's also!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2013)

:yay:


:48:


----------



## doodlebug daddy (Dec 11, 2013)

glad it worked out, green mojo to ya

just hung my skunk.  waiting on first attitude order


----------

